# Any Idea's On This Morph? (crested gecko)



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Got a new little gecko this weekend, having a hard time deciding on his morph though!, bags of character  hehe, aptly named stumpy


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like a Tiger Dalmation to me :2thumb:.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm not too sure of the tiger, dalmation for sure haha


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks Tiger to me, you can see the stripes quite clearly :2thumb:.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

corny girl said:


> Looks Tiger to me, you can see the stripes quite clearly :2thumb:.


Added new pics of him to the lizard forum  Check it out! His head pattern is insane!


----------

